# SWISS TT Marketing Help needed



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Salut Folks

I know of no TT owners here in Switzerland, I expect plenty to be snobbish, I want to prove myself wrong.

Anyone from TTOC TTF have a simple image, with *www.********.co.uk * details, I will not be able to attract new members with the TTOC site intially. I think it will be easier to drop a half page note on a TTs window, get them to join the forum and then the boys on here can market the TTOC site.

Be nice to finally meet some local owners, getting lonely here with the only 3.2 I know.

Thanks

WallSt


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We are just in the process of printing up some new flyers, pm Nem and he might be able to give you the artwork.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> We are just in the process of printing up some new flyers, pm Nem and he might be able to give you the artwork.


Cool done..sent Nem a message..


----------

